# [Q] How to remove statusbar/notification bar toggles in touchwiz?



## JaY iZz BaKk (Dec 18, 2011)

I use an app for all my toggles and shortcuts, is their any way to make the status bar/notification bar plain and take out the wifi gps bt silent rotate toggles? thanks


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread moved. Please use developers section for releases only. Thanks


----------

